# HELP SEXING



## blue_convicts (Mar 30, 2008)

i wanted to know how to tell Bolivian Rams apart I have 5 i tried to get males and females 
I tried to tell them apart by their dorsal fin... by their black lines males have more females have less? i think my male has 5 and i tried to get females with hardly any.... how many do females have? and how many can males have?
any other differences???? 
help!!!!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I would like to know how to sex them too. Also, Blue Rams. Thanks


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi blue_convicts....the only way of sexing bolivian rams is by the vent. Males vent is small and pointed and tilted backwards. Females is short and blunt. Males will develop long trailer on their tail when mature, and have somewhat longer pelvic fins. Females tail and fins will be pointed, but not have trailers. So for sub-adults they look almost exactly the same other than the vent. If the fish are the same age, the males are probably larger, and usually more colorful but there are always exception to those rules.

Males vent...









Females vent...









lil mama....female blue rams generally have pink stomaches.

Ed


----------



## mick74 (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks for that i have some 2 and that has helped me lots


----------



## blue_convicts (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks i tried to tell by the fins i think i have to have at least a pair? 
what size are they when they start breeding?


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Out of a group of 5, the chances are good you will get a pair. Ruurd (Dutch Dude) said his fry spawned at 8 months. I would figure most will spawn between 9-12 months, at around 2". I have a group of fry that are 8 months old, roughly 1 1/4-1 1/2", and look to be another couple months shy of maturity. Their mom was 9 months old when she first spawned, at around 1 3/4", the male was 1 1/2 years old, at 2 3/4"(I had him a long time before I had any females). The first few spawns they may eat the eggs, but this is normal. Good luck :thumb:

If you can get good pictures from the side, we can sex your fish here.

Ed


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes I have had a couple of times eggs in my grow out tank when the fry were 8 months of age. Cathy (Katie Rose) have had the same experience. It took quit some time before my fish successfully spawned (around 15 months) and they are still in the process of how to learn to raise the fry. Most of the fry get eaten becouse mom and dad argue to much and don't always keep an eye on the fry.


----------



## blue_convicts (Mar 30, 2008)

i will try to get some good pics since my tank is panoramic it is kind of hard.... the fish look distorted or something.... i got 6 rams maybe 2 or 3 are girls i am certain one is a girl, she has really rounded fins and hardly any black on her dorsal fin 
my rams are an inch old so i guess they are about breeding size i can see their vent but they all look the same to me...


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

One inch fish are around 5 to 6 months of age. Round fins and black markings doesn't say it all especially on fish of this age. Females are plumper and have a stronger bend in the spine near the tail.


----------



## blue_convicts (Mar 30, 2008)

ok thanks!!!
i only got a couple of pics but they are blurry!!!!!! i need to take a couple more i am going 2 stick them in another tank and then i will


----------

